# The Most Accurate "analog" Quartz Watches (non Digital/non R



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Was looking for info on my new X33 and found this link on the most accurate "analog" quartz watches (non digital/non radio controlled) and though you maybe interested

http://www.bobthayerjr.com/wb5apd/quartz-accuracy.html

The X33 came 20th


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good old Citizen....a much under-rated brand IMO.

Ties up nicely with the results of my Beats Per Hour table thread....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some interesting information there, especially the first Atomic clock


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Who'd have guessed that a Hewlett-Packard would have been in the list?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Fascinating link, Flashharry! My Seiko 8F56 has been running at -10secs per year since I bought it 6 years ago which puts it in the top 4-10 - amazing. I doubt I will ever be able to settle for less in a watch again (which kinda limits my choice of replacements........).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That is an interesting list. MySeamaster 120 quartz (same as the one pictured) has gained 40 seconds since the time change in March and it is at number 17. It is true that it is around 12 years old, and I doubt Omega has ever serviced it. It would be a pricey experiment to find out if a service would make a difference. :huh:

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Being the sad git I am I set my Aerospace on the 4th of January and as of a few minutes ago it was running a fraction of a second slow in nearly 7 months when measured against a RC clock .... 15 seconds .... pah


----------



## mike-s (Aug 1, 2008)

JoT said:


> Being the sad git I am I set my Aerospace on the 4th of January and as of a few minutes ago it was running a fraction of a second slow in nearly 7 months when measured against a RC clock .... 15 seconds .... pah


Just checked mine - last set 29 Feb 08. Mine is 3 seconds fast. I have obviously bought a load of junk again.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't tell you to the second, as it doesn't have a second hand but I can tell you that I've never had to reset the time on this since I've had it.










Omega Seamaster 196.0050/396.0838 cal.1320 from the late 70's.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I set this on 28th June and it's lost about 2 seconds. Very impressed.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mike-s said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Being the sad git I am I set my Aerospace on the 4th of January and as of a few minutes ago it was running a fraction of a second slow in nearly 7 months when measured against a RC clock .... 15 seconds .... pah
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

Mind you mine spends most of its life sitting in a box so that might help I suppose.


----------

